# Where to recycle my old car seats?



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello!

I'm in the Pittsburgh, PA area and I was wondering if anyone knows about a recycling program in the area for old/expired car seats? I would hate to throw them in the garbage... Or if anyone has any other ideas please let me know! Thanks mamas


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

This week I saw someone put a plastic shell out for recycling. Maybe you could take the straps and covers off and dispose of all three seperately?


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Just to be safe, you should tear it up some before disposing. If you put expired carseats in the trash or recycling without disassembling them then chances are someone will snag it and reuse it or sell it and that endangers children.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

Babies r us is doing their trade in event.


----------

